#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-21
<haak> ras0ir
<haak> beným sülaleme küfür eden adamý banla sen kardesim
<haak> söle  ona
<haak> madem o kadar geniþ  adam
<ras0ir> sen baslattin ilk
<haak> gelsin istanbula  öle  gel mel
<haak> ne demýsým ben
<haak> yalanýný zkm  dedim
<haak> neyse
<ras0ir> ee
<ras0ir> dahasi mi var
<haak> ihsan abiye sölesin   madem  götü  geniþ
<haak> kardesim  kendi aramýzda
<haak> o öle lafýn neyi  oluyor
<haak> süleyi karýstýrmak aile karýstýrmak nedir
<haak> þerefsiz herif
<haak> senide yazdým ras0ir
<haak> adaletli degilsin
<ras0ir> eyvalla o senin takdirin
<haak> s.a
<haak> a.s
<erkan^> what is a..s haak  ?
<haak> selam aleykum
<haak> demek
 * BosSkurt money is funy but if u dont have money go fuck bugs buny
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-22
 * BosSkurt i will back
<BosSkurt> sealm
<Kartagis> selam BosSkurt
<BosSkurt> nasilsin?
<Kartagis> iyiyim sen?
<BosSkurt> bende iyim
<Kartagis> ne güzel :)
<BosSkurt> evet ya
<BosSkurt> oktay-ibm ordamisin len
<BosSkurt> herker olmus kardesim
 * BosSkurt byeee
<datalay> hayirli mesailer
<datalay> kardeslerim
<masterblaster> ext4 dosya sisteminde  fsck komutu nasıl kullanılır?
<varadero> fsck diye
<Kartagis> fsck.ext4
<masterblaster> eyvallah
<masterblaster> ext3 için örnek vermişler
<varadero> fsck dersen yeterli olur
<varadero> dosya sistemi özellikle belirtmene gerek yok
<masterblaster> yetmiyor memleketimin pardusuna işte :D
<masterblaster> bi daha girişeyim kafa göz dalayım şu kediye
<masterblaster> varadero, kartagis yardım için teşekkürler
<pajero> ~/public_html/
<pajero> bu neresidir?
<pajero> ~ neyi ifade eder?
<ras0ir> ~ = $HOME
<pajero> eyvallah
<pajero> :: Restarting Apache Web Server                                          [BUSY] Warning: DocumentRoot [/etc/httpd/docs/dummy-host2.example.com] does not exist
<pajero> bu hata önemlimidir
<wingless> değil gibi
<ras0ir> uyari
<ras0ir> diil
<pajero> virtual host silinmiş olabilir fiziksel olarak
<ras0ir> olmayan path'i gostermissin onun uyarisi
<pajero> halledeceğim inşallah
 * BosSkurt back
<pajero> mysql uzak bağlantısını yapamıyorum
<pajero> lokalde bağlanıyorum
<pajero> hosts.allow dosyasında mysqld ve mysqld-max e allow verdim
<pajero> 2003 - Cant connect to Mysql server on x.x.x.x (10061)
<pajero> hata kodu bu
<BrozaC> mysql in içinden de izin vericen
<pajero> /etc/mysql/my.cnf buradanmı
<pajero> skip-networking açık bu dosyada
<BrozaC> hayır
<BrozaC> mysql in ayarlarından
<BrozaC> mysql dökümanlarına bakıcan
<BrozaC> bu linux la ilgili bişi değil
<pajero> bakıyorum hocam
<pajero> netstat -a 3306 listelemiyor
<pajero> port açamamışız daha
<BrozaC> netstat -tanp | grep LISTEN
<ras0ir> grep cekmezsen tabi listelemez
<pajero> bunda da görünmedi hocam
<pajero> perl ,httpd, sshd, vsftpd var sadece
<BrozaC> mysql çalışıyormu
<ras0ir> jsdkfj
<pajero> evet
<pajero> start ediyorum sorunsuz başlıyor
<ras0ir> bind-address ne
<ras0ir> ps ile kontrol et
<ras0ir> ps aux|grep mysql
<pajero> mysql     2221  0.0 16.4 344620 39840 pts/0    Sl   23:14   0:00 /usr/bin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --dat.....
<pajero> bunumu soruyon ras0ir
<ras0ir> onu soruyom
<pajero> satır daha uzun
<ras0ir> calisiyo
<ras0ir> ama bence socket calistiriyorsun tcp degil
<pajero> hmm
<ras0ir> ki garanti socket calisiyor
<pajero> --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock --port=3306
<ras0ir> ok bind-address tanimli mi
<ras0ir> my.cnf de
<pajero> bakayım
<pajero> yok
<pajero> bulamadım bind-address
<acemi> netstat -taunp | grep mysql  de dinlenen IP ne
<pajero> herhangi bir sonuç dönmedi bu komuta acemi
<acemi> mysql tcp portu dinlemiyor oyleyse
<pajero> evet
<acemi> ps aux | grep mysql sonucu ne
<acemi> yazmissin zaten
<pajero> eyvallah :)
<acemi> cevap da yazmislarmis, muhtemelen unix socket ile calisiyor
<pajero> socket olması nedir yani
<pajero> böyle olmazmı
<acemi> yani sadece o makineden erisirsin
<acemi> tcp ile calisacak hale getirmen lazim
<pajero> anladım
<acemi> o zaman netstat -taunp dediginde 3306 tcp portunu dinledigini gorursun
<pajero> sitesinde döküman arıyorum mysql in
<acemi> dinledigi IP de 0.0.0.0 olmali, bind-address ile ayarlaniyor
<acemi> sonra root@% kullanicisi icin parola da eklemen gerekecek
<pajero> lokalde root parolası ile bağlanıyorum
<acemi> lokal root ve uzak root parolasi ayri ayri belirtilmeli
<acemi> bi de tabii routerda 3306. portu yonlendireceksin makineye
<pajero> gerçek ip var zaten
<pajero> yönlendirmeye gerek yok
<acemi> tmm oyleyse
<acemi> yani dogrudan internete aciksa makine
<pajero> uzak root parolası dediğin hangisi
<acemi> senin root kullanicisi dedigin root@localhost
<pajero> sistemde tanımlı olan root kullanıcı şifresi ile giriyorum
<pajero> evet
<acemi> uzaktan baglanan bunu kullanamaz
<pajero> nasıl bir tanımlama yapalım
<acemi> root@IP_adresi veya root@% kullanicisi icin parola da gireceksin
<acemi> ip verirsen sadece o IPden baglanan root girebilir
<acemi> % herkese acik demek
<acemi> amam localhost disinda baglnamaya izin vermen tehlikeli
<pajero> db yüklemek için mecbur açıyoz
<pajero> iş bitince kapatıyoz
<acemi> dosyayi ssh ile atip localden yukle
<pajero> bu rootip ve parola kısmını anlamadım
<pajero> o tarafa yarın bakarız artık
<acemi> hic degistirme bence mysql ayarlarini, o sekilde db yukleme
<pajero> yüklemek gerek db yi
 * Syswork Iyi geceler.
<acemi> dbyi yukleme demedim
<pajero> sanada canım
<acemi> o sekilde yukleme
<pajero> usta ben yüklemiyecem zaten
<pajero> web master atacak
<acemi> neyse sen bilirsin
<pajero> çok sağlam şifre koyuyom merak etme kıramazlar
<pajero> 3 haneli
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-23
<erkan^> oh nee, iemand hier is een stalker ... :/
 * BosSkurt i'll back
 * BosSkurt i will back ii yu
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-24
<ysfm> Merhaba herkeze iyi gunler, ubuntuda java kontrol konsolunu nasıl aktif edebilirim. Bazı web sitelerinde actıgım java kodları calıstırmıyor ve sorunu goremiyorum
<adil_> selam son zamanlarda
<adil_> güncellemeleri yükleyince
<adil_> bilgisayarında kasılmalar
<adil_> olan var mı
<ysfm> java control panelı kurulumu hakkında bilgi verebılecek olan var mı acaba?
<BosSkurt> adil_ evet
<BosSkurt> bende de oluyo
<adil_> Allah Allah ya
<adil_> :S
 * zubak gelebilirimde gelmeyebilirimde en iyisi bekleme :D
 * Syswork Merhabalar.
<Syswork> arkadaşlar iyi akşamlar
<Syswork> yaklaşık 1 haftadır fedora işletim sistemi üzerinde ati ekran kartımla alakalı driver problemi yaşıyorum
<Syswork> ve epeydir araştırıyorum fakat çözümü bulamadım
<Syswork> bununla ilgili yardımcı olabilecek biri var mı?
<locodir-user> merhaba
<locodir-user> dd
<BosSkurt> merhaba
<locodir-user> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-25
<subay^^> canon mf4580dn yazıcıyı (ağ da) nasıl tanıtabiliriz -- ubuntu 10.04 e
<wingless> hangi protokol, CUPS, SMB, ..?
<varadero> ?
<varadero> spilit var herhalde
<wingless> benim bildiğim printerlar ağda belirli protokoller üzerinden kullanılıyor
<wingless> windows üzerinden bağlı ise SMB mesela
<wingless> varadero: <subay^^> canon mf4580dn yazıcıyı (ağ da) nasıl tanıtabiliriz -- ubuntu 10.04 e
<subay^^> cups
<subay^^> web de cups için yazdıgımız adres nasıldı
<wingless> localhost:631
<subay^^> tşk
<varadero> 9100 den çalışıyordur o %90
<varadero> canon un sitesinde canon driver leri var linux için cups a tanıtabilir ordan
<subay^^> acemi
<acemi> ?
<subay^^> s.a
<subay^^> cups ile yazıcı tanıtıyordum
<subay^^> gerçi şirkette birden çok aynı yazıcı gözüküyor
<subay^^> cups ta yazıcının ip numarasını görebilecegim bir yer var mı?
<acemi> yazici bilgileri gorunuyordu biryerden, su an bakabilecegim cups yok
<varadero> canon illaki dosyasını istiyor
<varadero> yoksa çalışmıyor driver yüklicen illaki
<subay^^> canon un dosyasını yukledim yazıcı calısıyor
<subay^^> ancak
<subay^^> canon aynı modelden 8 tane yazıcı var
<subay^^> benim isteğim 192.168.2.162 ip li yazıcı
<subay^^> ben ip numaralarını göremiyorum yazıcıların
<salihk> slm arkadaşlar. terminale sudo fdisk -l yazınca diskteki partisyonlar çıkıyor. Bunlardan hangisinin ubuntu olduğunu nerden bilebiliyoruz ? system yazan yerde 3 tane linux var biri swap onu eledim ya diğer ikisi ? bu sorun "grub2"i tekrar yüklerken başıma geldi ilk denemem de olmadı ikinci denemem de çalıştı ve eski haline geri geldi. Ama açıkçası ne yaptığımı bilmeden yaptım.
<acemi> mount ile gorursun
<acemi> veya cat /etc/fstab
<acemi> ubuntudayken
<salihk> cat /etc/fstab işe yaradı teşekkür ederim
<varadero> acemi multipath kullandınmı hiç ?
<acemi> yarar
<acemi> varadero: kullanmadim
<varadero> eyvala
 * BosSkurt is away (BYE BYE)
<selmanhalid8> smerhaba
<selmanhalid8> kimse varmı acaba
<selmanhalid8> peki kimse yokmu acaba
<selmanhalid8> heeyo
<ysfm> s.a. bir java applet sorunum var
<ysfm> daha once actigi applet i su anda tarayıcı yukleyemıyor
<ysfm> bir fikri olan var mı acaba?
 * BosSkurt is away ())
<Kartagis> vay
<Kartagis> 25 kişi
 * PapazEfendi ben ciktim beyler gelirim daha sonra AKKAN GELIRIM SEN TARAFI BILESIN OL STANDA
<wingless> ne
 * PapazEfendi byee
 * BosSkurt is away ())
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-26
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
<Dusk> selam
 * BosSkurt is away ())
<gsezen> selam
<BosSkurt> sekan
<gsezen> www.pfsense.org açılıyo mu sizde arkadaşlar ?
<BosSkurt> acilmiyo
<BosSkurt> gsezen
<gsezen> sorun var herhalde
<gsezen> birisi swich üzerine çay dökmüş galiba
<gsezen> :-)
<BosSkurt> zuahauha
<gsezen> kahve pardon
<BosSkurt> yada kahve:D
<BosSkurt> hehe
<BosSkurt> kimin o site?
<gsezen> valla bilmiyorum ama irc kanalında sormuştum
<gsezen> eleman öle dedi
<BosSkurt> ne sitesi o?
<gsezen> ücretsiz bir firewall
<BosSkurt> hmm
<BosSkurt> ping atiliyo
<BosSkurt> ama kesintili olarak demekki baglantida sorun var. ddoslaniyo olabilir.
<gsezen> bilemiyorum olabilir
<BosSkurt> nerelisin?
<BosSkurt> gsezen
<gsezen> çanakkale ama uzun zamandan beri istanbul dayım
<gsezen> sen
<BosSkurt> Makedonya/Gostivar
<BosSkurt> dogma butume buraliyim :)
<gsezen> güzel
<gsezen> ben kaçıyorum görüşmek üzere malum misafir olayları var.
<BosSkurt> gule gule kardesim
<utdmr> merhaba
<utdmr> awn kullanan var mı?
 * Syswork Selamlar.
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * bosskurt is away ())
<zubak> sa ubucular
<zubak> proxy server kullanmak istiyorum yardımcı olabilecek varmı bakim
<zubak> nette squid hakkında bişiler buldum ama karışık geldi biraz
<zubak> ayrıca squid aradığım şeymi onuda bilmiyorum
<zubak> sorunum şu internet bağlantım nette çocuk var kullanıyor ve her haltı filtreliyor
<zubak> kendi bloğuma giremiyorum
<wingless> engeli kaldırsanız daha kolay olmaz mı?
<wingless> kişisel kullanım için squid kurmak saçma, ssh ile socks bağlantısı kurarsınız olur biter
<wingless> blogspot engeli yüzünden de olabilir
<zubak> wingless, engeli ben uygulamıyorum
<zubak> yurdun interneti bu
<zubak> wordpress kullanıyorum
<zubak> wingless, saolasın bi soralım google'a
<zubak> bu socks neymiş
<zubak> çorap olmadığı kesin
<wingless> :)
<wingless> ssh socks diye arayın
<zubak> eyvolle
<zubak> wingless bi kaynak buldum
<zubak> fakat bana bide proxy lazım
<zubak> :D
<wingless> e doğal olarak
<wingless> engeli aşmanın başka yolları da olabilir, dns server değiştirmek gibi
<zubak> cıks yemiyor
<zubak> denedik :D
<zubak> rica etsem bi adress verebilirmisin malum o sitelerde engelli :D
<zubak> geçmeyeyim şimdi tekrar windowsa
<wingless> 88.204.132.250:9050
<wingless> bedava proxyler yavaştır
 * BosSkurt is away ())
<wingless> ben olsam buyvm'den vps alırım
<zubak> hmm daha basit bi yol buldum
<zubak> muhahah
<zubak> tünel sitesi buldum bi tane
<zubak> proksiye ihtiyacım kalmadı
<zubak> torrent için iyi olurdu ama neyse
<wingless> tünel sitesini de kapatmasınlar da :)
<zubak> en azından bi süre götürür
<zubak> neyse o cepte kalsın
<zubak> wingless, uğraştırıyorum ama http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=15558.0
<zubak> bi bakarmısın
<zubak> 2. olayı anlayamadım
<zubak> user@host ip diyor
<zubak> kullanıcı adını nasıl öğrenicem
<wingless> proxy olarak kullanacağın bir makina varsa yapabilirsin onu
<zubak> hmm
<zubak> yok tabi
<zubak> ouu proxychains diye bişi buldum incelerim bi ara
<zubak> wingless, saolasıun
<zubak> becerecem bu işi galiba
<zubak> sa
<zubak> ve sonunda hallettim
<zubak> sadece programda vekil sunucu kullanmak daha mantıklıymış :D
<gsezen> slm
<BosSkurt> gsezen,  selam kardesim.
 * BosSkurt is away ())
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-27
<paranoyak> seLam
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * Syswork Selamlar.
<Syswork> arkadaşlar ekran kartımın çözünürlüğünü ayarladıktan sonra reboot ettiğimde sistemi sistem desteklenmeyen bir çözünürlükle tekrar açılıyor ve monitör uyarı veriyor her açılışta. her açılışta tekrar ayarlamak durumunda kalıyorum çözünürlüğü. neden olabilir?
<zubak> sa
 * BosSkurt is away ())
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-19
<varadero> slm
<badZeppelin> sana da selam varadero
<varadero> cylonmath,  bana eleman bul :))
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-20
<brozac> slm
<s0u][ight> slm
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-21
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-22
<etsw> sonunda cozdum lan
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-23
<veli_> selam
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-24
<hamza_basaran> selam kolay gelsýn
<hamza_basaran> ubuntu 11.10 kurdum ama ekran sýyah tam gozukmuyor
<hamza_basaran> bunu nasýl duzeltebýlýrýz resmen sýmsýyah ekran zorla lambaya tutarak goruyorum býraz
<hamza_basaran> arkadaslar yokmu sorunuma bý care
<yalin> brightness mi acmak istiyorsun anlamadim
<hamza_basaran> yalin hallettým sagol
<yalin> ben anlamadim soruyu valla
<yalin> kusura bakma
<hamza_basaran> sýstem kurulurken acýlýrken bugmu oldu býlmýyorum
<hamza_basaran> fn + brýghtness tusuyla renk acýyorum
<hamza_basaran> kapalý gelýyor yaný ugrastým conflarla olmadý
<hamza_basaran> askere gýttým geldým bune neler olmus ubuntuya ya
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-25
<hakan> selam arkadaşlar  firefox ta herhangi sayfa açıldığında resimleri sağlıklı görüntüleyemiyorum bunun çözümü nedir
<hakan> selam arkadaşlar  firefox ta herhangi sayfa açıldığında resimleri sağlıklı görüntüleyemiyorum bunun çözümü nedir
<wiseia> Ubuntu kuruverdim meraktan, [at] icin ne yapmam gerek? -Sistem hakkinda bir gram fikrim yok.
<varadero> slm
<badZeppelin> selam
<cylonmath> varadero:  orda mısın ?
<cylonmath> ubuntu kullanarak ad-hoc kuruyorum ama
<cylonmath> çok yavaş kalıyor bağlantı ,   adhoca giren bilgisayarlar dan adhocu kuran bilgisayara ping atıyorum her iki icmp pakedinden birinde 1000+ ping oluyo
<varadero> wifi chipset
<varadero> direk desteklenen chipset değildir ikisinden birisi
<varadero> ozaman berbat oluyor
<varadero> + adhoc sucks
<varadero> birini access point yap
<varadero> daha cillop çalışır
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-18
<akar1m> herkese selamlar
<command> selam ubuntucular
<juggle> selam
<waroi> a.selam juggle :)
<turgay> selam
<genc> as
<ElixirVitae> Selam.
<genc> Apport has detected a possible GPU hang.  Did your system recently lock up and/or require a hard reboot?
<genc> tl simgesini klevyeye yerleştire bilen varmı
<genc> java icin repository öneren varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-19
<cryzer> güncel ubuntu sürümünde amd ekran kartı kullanıp siyah ekran hatası alan var mı
<cryzer> nasıl çözdüğünü anlatabilirse sevinirim
<etsw> 2 driver birden yuklemissindir birini sil
<etsw> internette cok benzer seyler var onun icin
<cryzer> etsw: sıfır kurulumdan sonra yeniden başlatınca siyah ekranla karşılaşıyorum
<cryzer> ekstra bir driver yükleme işle yapmadım
<etsw> ha bir sey kurmadan
<etsw> bilemedim valla
<cryzer> bazen siyah ekran bazen de unity başlamıyor
<cryzer> yani sadece duvar kağıdı gözüküyor
<cryzer> login olunca
<etsw> sadece ama sadece kurulum yapion oyle mi
<cryzer> evet
<cryzer> acaba 64 bit sürüme mahsus bir sorun mu şüpheleniyorum
<etsw> yok arkadasimda vardi ati kuruyorduk bir sorun olmuyordu, sadece kurduktan sonra kendisi optional olarak baska driverlar da oneriyor ya onlari da kurunca siyah ekran vermisti bir keresinde, bende de nvidia var sorun yok ama aklima bir sey gelmiyor. baska bir desktop manager kur oyle bak
<etsw> belki gnome da sorun vardir
<cryzer> açıkçası 32 bit de kurmak istemiyorum ram sınırı olduğu için
<etsw> ram siniri yok linuxta
<etsw> 32 de kursan 8gb gorur ram'ini
<etsw> windowsta var o ram siniri olayi
<cryzer> linux'te de 4 gb olarak biliyorum ben ama
<cryzer> belki de yoktur
<etsw> iih yok
<etsw> o ozelligin adini unuttum da yok
<etsw> hah PAE mis
<etsw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<cryzer> anladım neyse geç oldu vakit yarına kaldı artık bana müsaade
<cryzer> 32'yi denerim olmadı
<cryzer> iyi geceler
<akar1m> herkese selam
<akar1m> pcyi açarken kde de açınca bi sorun yok. ama gnome no effecti seçince
<akar1m> yukarıdaki panelde applications ve places sekmelerinden 3tane var
<akar1m> yan yana çıkıyor hepsi ahanda resmini koyuyorum
<akar1m> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/6899/coklu.png
<akar1m> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/6899/coklu.png
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> bu ubuntuda compiz yaban varmı acaba
<hanzala> selam
<hanzala> failed sesion ubuntu nedemek
<hanzala> bu ubuntunun fabrıka ayarları gıbı bışe varmı
<hanzala> gnome sorunluda
<hanzala> failet sesıon ubuntu sorununu nasıl hal ederık
<hanzala> en ıyısı genc ve commandı bekleyem yaw
<turgay> selam
<Conqueror> selams
<turgay> sleam
<Conqueror> noscript dosyasını notscript'e nasıl göç ettirebilirim. hiç daha önce bu işle uğraşan birisi oldu mu?
<Conqueror> aradığım kadarıyla bulamadım böyle bir şey..
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> failed sesın ubuntu hatası nasıl   giderilir
<hanzala> genc abi senden umutluyum  sen busorunun cevapını bilin
<genc> oto gönderir hatayı
<genc> hesap aç
<hanzala> ne hesabı abi
<genc> launchped
<genc> https://launchpad.net/
<hanzala> sagol abı
<hanzala> bışeler yabtım gnomeyı kurtarmak için bakıyım olmuşmu
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> genc abi gene senı rahatsız edebilirmiyim
<genc> sor sorunu yardım edebilirsem yazarım
<hanzala> abı ubuntuya kde kurdum mmasaüstü eektlerine girdim
<hanzala> 21 efekt eksık dıyo onu nasıl kurabılırım
<genc> mmasaütü ne
<hanzala> kde
<genc> kde den fazla anlamıyorum
<genc> eksik nerde diyor
<hanzala> bu  masaustu fektlerıne gırıyom secınce 21 efekt eksık dıyo
<genc> anlamadıgım ubuntu üzerine neden kde kuruyorsun
<genc> kubuntu kullan
<hanzala> sistem ayarları masa ustuefekleri
<hanzala> ubuntu kuruştumm
<hanzala> kompiz yabarken
<genc> hem gnome düzgün calışmaz hemde kde cakışan paketler vardır
<hanzala> gnome coktu
<hanzala> kurtaramadım
<hanzala> dedı kde kuram
<genc> 13,04 lu kurulu
<genc> gnome kolay kolay çökmez
<hanzala> ben cokertım abı
<genc> gdm yada lightdm
<genc> oynadın
<hanzala> gdm
<hanzala> gerı kuruyom bakam oldumu
<hanzala> ,rebot
<genc> ne hata veriyordu
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-20
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> c++ ta iyi olan var mı
<turgay> selam
<ozcanesen> selamlar
<ozcanesen> oda arkadaşıma ubuntu kurdurdum, kendisi ubuntu kullanırken benim internet hızım 5-10 kb civarına düşüyor, windows'a geçtiğinde gayet 1 mb civarına çıkabiliyorum
<ozcanesen> bu sorunu internette
<ozcanesen> ne diye arayacağımı bulamadım
<ozcanesen> herhangi bir fikri olan var mı?
<ElixirVitae> &g multiple ubuntu network speed drop
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Network Configuration - Official Ubuntu Documentation - Ubuntu: <https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html>; What are common causes for greatly decreased ... - Ask Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/43482/what-are-common-causes-for-greatly-decreased-internet-speeds>; 11.04 - How do I stop my ethernet network connection from dropping ...: (3 more messages)
<ElixirVitae> &more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/46942/how-do-i-stop-my-ethernet-network-connection-from-dropping>; Why is my Internet connection randomly dropping? - Ask Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/147339/why-is-my-internet-connection-randomly-dropping>; How to check the speed/problems of network-manager? - Ask Ubuntu: (more messages)
<ElixirVitae> &more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/269405/how-to-check-the-speed-problems-of-network-manager>; network monitoring - unexplainable packet drops with 5 ethernet ...: <http://serverfault.com/questions/424715/unexplainable-packet-drops-with-5-ethernet-nics-and-low-traffic-on-ubuntu>; Debian / Ubuntu Linux: Configure Network Bonding [ Teaming ...: (more message)
<ElixirVitae> &more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: <http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-teaming-aggregating-multiple-network-connections.html>; Bug #839393 “Network problem with the r8169 driver and RTL8111 ...: <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/839393>
<ozcanesen> evet benzer şeyler denedim de alakalı olmuyor pek
<ozcanesen> herhalde direk wireless aygıtlarının isimlerini vs. vererek
<ozcanesen> bir hata raporu açmalıyım
<ElixirVitae> DHCP kullanıyor musun?
<ElixirVitae> Statik IP ile dene bir de.
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, bilgisayarlardan mı ip atayayım yoksa, modem üzerinden mi düzenleyeyim?
<ElixirVitae> Modemde DHCP yi kapatıp bilgisayarlara IP tanımla.
<ElixirVitae> Ya da DHCP yi kapatmadan tanımla.
<ElixirVitae> IP çakışması olabilir diye düşündüm ama bağlantın düşmüyor, sadece hız düşüyor galiba.
<ozcanesen> evet bağlantıyla ilgili sorun yok
<ElixirVitae> Wireless mı?
<ozcanesen> evet diğer laptop modemle benim aramda kalıyor
<ozcanesen> bir şekilde sinyalimi kesiyor linux üzerindeki wireless driver'ı diye tahmin ediyorum
<ElixirVitae> Pek mümkün.
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-21
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/download-ubuntu-1304-raring-ringtail.html
<Kartagis> her şeyi her zaman kaynağından çekmek lazım
<fnoyanisi> linke bakmadın :)
<fnoyanisi> hmmm...
<fnoyanisi> linkte sadece duvar kağıtları var ;)
<fnoyanisi> samsung un android teması de yi andırıyor
<fnoyanisi> htc ninki daha "gnome"ish geliyor nedense :)
<akar1m> selam
<akar1m> nabersiniz
<ElixirVitae> o/ akar1m
<akar1m> :D
<genc> (Pidgin:2384): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're its parent.
<KaVeXZ> selam
<KaVeXZ> ubuntuda telefonuna veri aktarmak nasıl kolay mı windowstaki gibi usb takınca hemen dosyaları atabiliyormsuun
<KaVeXZ> kimse yok mu arkadaşlar
<nick|here> KaVeXZ: takarsin denersin
<KaVeXZ> kurulu değil ubuntu sorayım dedim
<KaVeXZ> pardus kurdum ondaolmuyor
<ElixirVitae> LiveCD ya da wubi ile deneyebilirsin KaVeXZ
<KaVeXZ> hiç bir bilgim yok windowstan yeni dün geçtim pardusa
<ElixirVitae> Hangi pardusa?
<KaVeXZ> pardus 2011.2 servus elaphus
<KaVeXZ> cervus
<nick|here> KaVeXZ: pardus u birak. destegi yok
<nick|here> ubuntu kur
<KaVeXZ> desteği yok derken
<KaVeXZ> resmi sitesi destek vermiyorm u
<nick|here> hayir
<nick|here> terk edilmis bir proje pardus
<nick|here> ilerleten gelistiren bir kitle yok
<KaVeXZ> http://www.pardus.org.tr/ bu sitede indirme adreside yok bende nalamadım başka siteden indirdim zaten pardusu
<nick|here> varsa bile ubuntunun yanina yaklasabilecek boyutta degil
<nick|here> yol yakinken ubuntu kur seversin
<KaVeXZ> hmm
<irfaN> KaVeXZ, buyur, özele gerek yok buradan yazabilirsin
<KaVeXZ> googlede de yazdım pardus mu buuntu mu diye en çok ubuntu diyen var ben türk yapımı diye kurdumda pek bir şey anlamadım
<KaVeXZ> irfaN:  ubuntuda telefonuna veri aktarmak nasıl kolay mı windowstaki gibi usb takınca hemen dosyaları atabiliyormsuun ?
<nick|here> KaVeXZ: telefon ne?
<nick|here> kolay anlayisin ne?
<KaVeXZ> samsung galaxy s3
<nick|here> bana gore kolay sana gore zordur.
<nick|here> sana gore kolay bana gore zordur
<nick|here> o yuzden kur, (ya da livecd) sonra dene ve gor
<KaVeXZ> ya windows kullanmışsınızdır heralde hani usb bağlayınca otomatik açılıyor kopyala yapıştır diyon oluyor bitiyor
<genc> telefon usb tanıyorsa aktarırsın kolay
<nick|here> S3 um yok ama sorun cikmaz
<KaVeXZ> ubuntuda da öylemi yoksa
<nick|here> diye dusunuyorum
<genc> android makine
<KaVeXZ> valla pardusta tanıyorda camera diye bir şey var
<nick|here> KaVeXZ: merak ettigim konu hani isletim sistemi degistiriyorsun, tek derdin telefona bir sey atip atamamasi mi?
<KaVeXZ> giriyorum telefonu görüyor klasörler gözüküyor müziği kopyala dedim yapıştır olmuyor
<genc> rehberi dahil eşleştire bilirsin
<KaVeXZ> nick|here:  yani sonuçta telefona müzik video atan biriyim resim sonra yada telefondan pc ye mewcbur kullanıyorum ihtiyacım sonuçta
<genc> negibi hata veriyor
<genc> yazma iznimi
<KaVeXZ> genc:  telefonun usb takıyorum görüyor telefonu klasörleride görüyor ama klasördeki dosyalar gözükmüyor
<KaVeXZ> müzik var pc de kopyala diyorum geliyorum klasöre yapıştır seçeneği yok
<nick|here> KaVeXZ: ubuntu kur
<nick|here> birak pardus u
<nick|here> 2011.2
<KaVeXZ> sağ tıklayınca hani kopyala yapıştır olur o yapıştır yok
<nick|here> diyorsun yil 2013
<nick|here> 2 yildir ellenmemis bir sistem diyorsun
<KaVeXZ> ubuntuyu  indirdim dvd alıp yazacam sonra kuracam
<genc> yazma iznin yoktur tahminim
<nick|here> usb stick varsa onunla kullan
<nick|here> dvd harcamana gerek yok
<genc> ubuntu 12.04 mu
<KaVeXZ> yok ubuntu 12.10
<KaVeXZ> bunu indirdim
<nick|here> 12.04 indirsen daha iyi yapardin da 12.10 kur alistir kendini. yarin oburgun alisinca kendin secersin zaten
<KaVeXZ> nick|here:  usb belleğim yok
<KaVeXZ> 12.10 en güncel sürüm yazıyordu ondan indirdim
<nick|here> ubuntu da 2 turlu surum var
<nick|here> 12.04 LTS
<genc> 12.10 güncel
<nick|here> LTS = long term support
<KaVeXZ> http://www.ubuntu-tr.net/indir/ burdan Son Güncel Sürüm
<KaVeXZ> Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal bunu indirdim işte
<nick|here> tmm sorun yok. kur onu
<genc> şimdi nekurulu
<KaVeXZ> şimdi pardus
<KaVeXZ> dün kurdum onuda windows kulalnıyordum
<KaVeXZ> yeniyim anlayacağın hiç bir bilgim yok
<genc> pardus 2013 mü
<KaVeXZ> yok 2011.2
<genc> yoksa eskimi
<KaVeXZ> cervus mu ne onu
<genc> iş icin kullanacaksan 12,04
<KaVeXZ> yok iş için değil normal ev kullanıcısıyım ben
<genc> 12,10
<genc> yada 3 günsonra pardus 2013 debian cıkıyor
<KaVeXZ> hmm kesin çıkıyor mu
<nick|here> pardus 2013 debian?
<KaVeXZ> yok pardus kurmayacam :D
<genc> rc3 deneye bilirsin
<genc> 12,10 kur ideal dir
<genc> 13,04 kullanıyorum
<KaVeXZ> ubuntu kuracam birazdan dvd alamaya yolladım kardeimi
<KaVeXZ> ubuntunun en son güncel sürümü bu Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal bundan sonra daha çıkacak sürümü varmı yakın tarihte
<genc> 13,04
<genc> 1 ayı var
<KaVeXZ> o ne zaman çıkıyormuş
<KaVeXZ> hmm dha varmış
<genc> kullana bilirsin baya sıtabil
<genc> şuan
<KaVeXZ> hangisi stabil
<macbaren> KaVeXZ, iphone baglayinca klasorlerine erisebiliyorum ubuntudan, hos itunes olmadan pek islevselligi yok ama s3 icin hic sorun olmaz
<KaVeXZ> 13.04 mü
<nick|here> KaVeXZ: ikisi de stabil
<genc> evet
<KaVeXZ> macberan  kuracam görecem bakalım inş
<nick|here> sen elindekini kur
<nick|here> kurduktan sonra gel tekrar
<KaVeXZ> tamam gelirim benim  leptop var ordan bağlanırım
<KaVeXZ> kurulum aşamasındada sorularım oalbilir
<genc> tes ederek başla kurum dada burda olabilirsin
<macbaren> windows kurulumundan bir farki yok son surumlerde zaten
<KaVeXZ> kolay ayni
<genc> win daha zor
<nick|here> yanlis onerme.
<genc> ofis indir winrar
<nick|here> win daha zor? neye gore daha zor?
<KaVeXZ> windows mu zor ?
<genc> eksik başlıyor programlar
<nick|here> tercih meselesi
<KaVeXZ> windows kadar kolay işletim sistemi yokki ama gıcık ediyor adamı
<macbaren> bak bu da yanlis onerme :)
<macbaren> bilgisayar kullanmaya windows ile basliyor cogu insan, alisiyorlar vs konu bundan ibaret
<genc> aynen katılıyorum
<KaVeXZ> evet onla başlıyorlar ondan kolay
<KaVeXZ> virüslü ya hep
<KaVeXZ> yok program ara bul ondan sonra crack ara
<nick|here> windows u tam anlamiyla kullanabilmek linux'u tam anlamiyla kullanabilmekten kolay. hatta windows'ta linux'ta yapamayacagin bir cok sey var :)
<genc> regeditle uraşbur sonrası
<KaVeXZ> bir tek oyun yönünden iyi
<genc> oyunmmdada düzen degişiyor
<macbaren> oyunlar genelde win mac uyumlu tabi
<macbaren> cesitli studio lar
<nick|here> linux un mainstream olmasi cok zor. onu dusunmeyin bile
<genc> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<macbaren> :) movie os
<KaVeXZ> counter strike online çalışsın yeter benim için :)
<KaVeXZ> dvd geldi yazayım
<genc> http://store.steampowered.com/app/240/?snr=1_230_linux__103_3
<nick|here> genc: 3-5 oyun calismasi bir sey ifade etmez
<genc> counter icin adres
<KaVeXZ> http://cso.nexoneu.com/ bak bu online olanı bu çalışsa yeter benim için
<macbaren> nick|here, windowsta linuxta yapilamayan ne var bu arada yani bir isletim sisteminden ne bekliyoruz ki :s
<nick|here> macbaren: kurumsal boyutta kullanamazsin linux i
<nick|here> kisisel ev kullanicisi ya da server ortaminda olur
<macbaren> scientific linux sayilmiyor mu mesela
<genc> KaVeXZ altta valve yazıyor ama indir kısmı win
<nick|here> macbaren: istisnalar kaideyi bozmaz
<genc> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<genc> burayı iyice incele
<KaVeXZ> counter linu tabanlıymış sözde oyun ama winde çalışıyor :S
<macbaren> :) ben matematikciyim aksine bir ornek vermem teoriyi curutmek icin yeterlidir
<genc> http://store.steampowered.com/app/240/?snr=1_230_linux__103_3
<nick|here> macbaren: soyle anlatayim. windows kurumsallik icin milyonlarca arac sunmus piyasaya. bunlarin yarisinin yarisi yok su an linux'ta.
<genc> pazarlama destekle alakalı
<nick|here> genc: pazarlama filan degil. ortada pazarlanacak bir urun yok neyini pazarlayacaksin
<genc> win direk destek vermiyor vin üzerine yazılım yazan firma cokluğu
<nick|here> genc: bahsettigim windows ile gelen bir olay
<nick|here> sonradan eklenen bir program degil
<genc> vinderyasının programlarını say
<nick|here> sistem yoneticisi tek bir tusla diyor ki altimdaki butun makinelere su programi yukle. aynisini linux'ta yapamiyorsun
<genc> kactanesi windows ayit
<nick|here> genc: bunu active directory ile yapiyorsun
<nick|here> ve microsoft tarafindan uretiliyor
<nick|here> bilgi sahibi olmadan fikir sahibi olma lutfen
<macbaren> nick|here, haklisin enterprise edition farki var suan icin ama bu ilerde rakipsiz olacagini gostermez asla
<nick|here> ileride olabilir. olsun zaten
<nick|here> ama an itibariyle diyorum
<macbaren> elbette o konuda tartisamayiz haklisin
<nick|here> kullandigim 3 tane bilgisayar var. 2 si Macbook Pro, 1 i PC. PC olanda ubuntu kurulu, ana isletim sistemim olarak. bir de Windows 7 var. o da oyun icin kullaniliyor.
<macbaren> bende oyun icin illa bir win kurulu tutuyorum malesef :)
<nick|here> oyun disinda bir ihtiyacim yok Windows a. ama kurumsal boyutta baktiginda tartismaya gerek bile kalmiyor
<macbaren> linux un en sevdigim yani elbette server konusundaki gucu
<nick|here> oyunu daha once Mac'te oynuyordum. mbp yetmemeye baslayinca daha ucuz maliyetli oldugundan PC topladim
<macbaren> unix tabanli isletim sistemlerinin farki burda sanirim
<KaVeX> kalıp yaz diyoruz demi iso dosyalarında
<nick|here> yoksa windows a yine bulasmazdim
<nick|here> macbaren: guc degil. kullanim kolayligi.
<KaVeX> K3b ile indirdiğim ubuntu iso dosyasını yazmak için projeden kalıp yaz seçiyoruz demi
<nick|here> ve aliskanliklar :)
<macbaren> datacenter da win serverlarin 1-2 hafta icinde aldigi sorun sayisini unixler bazen aylarca yillarca almiyor :)
<nick|here> KaVeX: dene bakalim ne diyecek?
<nick|here> macbaren: kullanmayi bilen yok demek ki :)
<KaVeX> deneyeyim dvd 2 tane aldım boşa gitmesin
<nick|here> macbaren: ellerimle kurdugum windows server 2003 ler var. 2004 yilinda. 9 yil oldu halen calisiyorlar :)
<nick|here> downtimelari oldu elbet ama daha hic sorun cikarmadilar
<macbaren> nick|here, lutfen yapma :) kaynak kullanimi ve stabilite olarakta bu konuda tartisamayiz
<KaVeX> dvd rom açılmıyor ya :D
<nick|here> macbaren: amaca yonelik kullaniliyorsa windows isini yeteri kadar yapiyor.
<nick|here> ha dersen ki ben o sistemde oynayip duracagim o zaman windows tavsiye etmem
<macbaren> 2-3 senelik uptime yapan unix serverlardan bahsediyorum ben windows suan bunu yakalayamaz
<KaVeX> windowsta bilgisayarımda dvdrom e ya pardusta nerden giriliyor buraya dvdrom açılmıyor :)
<nick|here> macbaren: bahsettigim sistemlerden birisi 2 yildir calisiyor. uzaktan erisim yok makineye gosteremiyorum su an
<nick|here> digeri backup oldugu icin siklikla kapatilip acildigi oluyor
<nick|here> ama yayindaki makine 2 yil+ uptime a sahip su an
<nick|here> stabilite uzerinde kullandigin programla da alakali.
<nick|here> bahsettigim sistemler bir radyonun ana yayin sistemleri. 7/24 muzik caliyorlar. internet baglantilari yilda 2 kere aciliyor. (programin lisansi icin)
<nick|here> ana yayin makinesinde donanimsal bir sorun cikti, onda da diger makine otomatik yayina devam etti. (1 dakikalik bir gecis yasadi)
<macbaren> ben sadece istatistiki yaklasiyorum olaya, yuzlerce serverin bulundugu bir mekanda boyle gozlemledim bu demek degildir windows kotu vs.
<nick|here> istatiski olarak karsilastirabilmek icin 2 tarafinda esit sartlarda olmasi gerekir.
<nick|here> 2 si de ayni bakima sahip ise windows server i da yillarca calistiranlar var
<macbaren> haklisin bunu saatlerce tartisabiliriz ama insanlar bildiklerinden vazgecmedikleri icin elde edecegimiz bir sey yok:)
<KaVeX> bu neden duruyor yüzde 92 de takıldı kaldı
<KaVeX> hayda kayıt sırasında ölümcül hata girdi çıktı hatası :S
<macbaren> KaVeX,  pardus hic kullanmamistim, nedeni boyle seylerle karsilasma ihtimalim olmasiydi
<KaVeX> of 2 dvd yedi ya
<genc> run/user/genc/gvfs/dav:host=webdav.yandex.com.tr,ssl=true,user=yavuzkilic/Şahsi/üyelikler.odt 'a erişilirken genel girdi/çıktı hatası oluştu.
<KaVeX> son dvd yazarsa kuracam yazmazsa eyvah eyvah,
<kavex_> beyler kurulum aşamasındayım bu üçüncü parti yazılım kur  var onu işaretleyip seçeyim mi ?
<genc> sec
<kavex_> tamam sağol
<kavex_> kuruluyor şuan
<kavex_> kurulum türü sırasında diski sil ve  ubuntu yükleyi seçtim
<genc> akey
<genc> ama bölumlendir seydin iyi oyurdu
<kavex_> o nasıl oluyordu
<genc> o ekran da en alt secenek olacaktı
<kavex_> hmm
<kavex_> kurulum sonrasında olmaz demi o iş
<genc> neyse önemli degil
<genc> cok parmaklamıyorsan sistemi
<genc> tek parca kurulumda sorun cıkarmaz
<kavex_> hmm ben windowstaki gibi c d yapmak istiyorumda
<genc> kurulum ekranında secim yalpmalıydın
<genc> yada kurulumdan cıkıp tekrar başlayacaksın
<kavex_> tamam,
<genc> ama önce bir internette kurulum rehberine bak
<kavex> sonunda kurdum ya
<kavex> bunda kurulu programlar nerde
<genc> nasıl kurulu programlar nerdi
<kavex> yüklediğim paketler nerde gözüküyor :)
<genc> sada ubuntu ikonu var
<genc> uste
<kavex> tamam
<genc> http://d1303.hizliresim.com/17/p/l9wwg.png
<ekolojik> masaüstü unity mi
<genc> ara sıra
<genc> cinnamon
<genc> genelde
<genc> gnome cinnamon yüklü
<ekolojik> kurulum sırasında seçme imkanı var mı
<ekolojik> gnome 3 mesela
<genc> malesef
<ekolojik> cinnamon unityden iyidir heralde
<genc> tercim meselesi
<genc> cinnamona gecim
<ekolojik> bende unity kurulu
<ekolojik> sıkıntı çekmeden geçebilir miyiz ki cinamona
<ekolojik> nette bişeyler buldum gerçi ama onlar kurulum sırasında oluyor sadece
<kavex> bilmiyorumki gnome heralde masa üstü ubuntunun
<genc> unity
<genc> http://b1303.hizliresim.com/17/p/l9x69.png
<genc> genelde cinnamon kullanıyorum
<ekolojik> ubuntu böyle bi rezilliği nasıl yapar anlayamadım bi türlü
<genc> cogunluk
<genc> tercihi
<genc> cinnamon da ubuntu toplulugunun icinden cıkma
<ekolojik> mint14 te denemiştim cinnamonu
<ekolojik> fena değil gibi geldi bana
<ekolojik> hele bi de unity ile karşılaştırınca
<genc> 12.04 le denedim
<ekolojik> yalnız mint14"te birden fazla masaüstü yapamamıştım bi türlü
<ekolojik> ondan başka bi sıkıntım yoktu
<genc> sonra mint 13 le
<genc> baktım agılık ubuntu repoları
<genc> ubuntuda karar kıldım tekrar
<genc> 2007 bir bagım var
<ekolojik> hangi masaüstü şimdi
<genc> 8 sene olacak nerdeyse
<genc> cinnamon a gectim
<ekolojik> kulanıyorsun*
<genc> agılık cinnamon
<ekolojik> kurulum yaptıktan sonra öyle mi
<ekolojik> kurulum sırasında cinamon seçilemiyor
<genc> kurduktan sonra yazılım merkezinden cinnamon paketini kur
<genc> ubuntu hicbir paket cakışması yok biliyorum
<genc> acılışta cinnamon sec
<ekolojik> eyvallah
<genc> sende nekurulu
<ekolojik> unity
<ekolojik> kotayı çok geçmişim bişey indirmeye korkuyom şimdi
<genc> aran nasıl unity le
<ekolojik> bombok
<ekolojik> desem
<genc> ubuntu tablet icin ideal oldugunu düşünüyor
<ekolojik> pıf
<ekolojik> tablet kullanmadım bilemeyecem
<ekolojik> ama destop için hiç iyi değil orası belli
<genc> bende aynı kanıdayım
<ekolojik> elementary os diye bi dağıtım var
<ekolojik> yeni bişey gerçi ama gayet güzel iş çıkarmış adamlar
<ekolojik> denedim ve beğendim
<genc> yeni degil
<genc> oda ubuntu dan türeme
<genc> 2011 de başladı sanırsam
<genc> onuda nadiren kullandım
<genc> 13,04 sürm yayınlanınca repository ekleyecegim
<ekolojik> hayırlısı
<genc> 12,04 ekli ofistekinde
<genc> tavsiye ederim
<genc> ama mudiri den menmun degildim
<ekolojik> midori ben d sevmedim yahu
<ekolojik> 12.04 anlamadım ne ekli
<genc> https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily?field.series_filter=precise
<genc> elememtary os ekli
<ekolojik> evet
<genc> iyi geceler
<ekolojik> iyi geceler
<kavex> selam
<kavex> beyler kurulumdan kim anlıyor
<kavex> başka bir şeyi seçtim orda ne yapmam gerekiyor windowsdaki gibi hard disci ikiye bölmek istiyorum c ve d gibi
<kavex> birine ubuntuyu kurmak istiyorum diğerinide d niyetine film müzik resim program gibi dosyalarımı saklamak isti istiyorum nasıl yaparım
<kavex> irfaN:  burdamısın
<kavex> kimse yok mu ?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-22
<kavex> herkez derin uykuda
<tolpp> olmayabilir de
<kavex> kardeş kurulum yapıyorumda
<kavex> artık yaptım doğrumu yanlış mı
<kavex> sen anlıyonmu kurulumdan
<tolpp> az çok anlarım
<tolpp> geç baktım kusura bakma
<tolpp> hata falan mı verdi?
<akar1m|off> herkese selamlar
<tolpp> iyi geceler
<akar1m|off> tolpp
<akar1m|off> senden bir ricam olucak
<tolpp> nedir?
<akar1m|off> ðü ç gibi türkçe karakterleri
<akar1m|off> yazar mýsýn bi
<tolpp> ;)
<tolpp> ÇçĞğÜüİı
<akar1m|off> sanýrým bu kullandýðým IRC client ýnda UTF desteði yok baya eski
<tolpp> Ö
<akar1m|off> evet tam tahmin ettiðim gibi garip gözüküyor
<akar1m|off> sen benim yazdýklarýma bakar mýsýn þimdi
<akar1m|off> ðððððð üüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü çççççççççççççççççççç  þþþþþþþþþþþþþþþþþþþ
<tolpp> olabilir. ı harfleriniz çizgili y olarak görünüyor
<tolpp> ü ve ç düzgün
<tolpp> ğ ve ş de sıkıntı var gibi :)
<akar1m|off> mecburen ingilizce klavye olarak yazcam anlasilan
<tolpp> :)
<akar1m|off> aptana studio kullanan var mý aranizda ?
<akar1m|off> ve  ü
<akar1m|off> CodeIgniter
<tolpp> php'ye pek fazla işim düşmediğinden codeigniter kullanmadım. Ancak aptana'yı az çok tanıyorum.
<turgay> selam
<fnoyanisi> slm
<turgay> slm
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<fnoyanisi> biraz eski ama, belki izlersiniz
<fnoyanisi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjaC8Pq9-V0
<kavex> s.a
<ElixirVitae> Selam, #ubuntu-tr!
<kavex> a.s h.g ElixirVitae
<kavex> arkadaşlar ben bu ubuntu kurulumunu az çok anladım  da bu windowstaki gibi d bölümü var ya hani resim müzik video program gibi belgelerimizi sakladığımız alanı ubuntuda  kurulum esnasında nasıl yapıyoruz
<ElixirVitae> Home directory denilen kısmı ayrı seçebilirsin.
<kavex> hani ubuntunun kurulu olduğu kısmı şöyle yapıyoruz ya yeni bölümün türü Birincil seçiyoruz yeni bölüm için yer Başlangıç seçiyoruz nasıl kullanılacağı Ext4 günlüklü dosya sistemi seçiyoruz  bağlama noktası  / seçiyorız ya windowstaki d kısmını yani yedek alanı mızı resim müzil  video program vs gibi belgelerimizin saklayabileceğimiz alanı ubuntuda nasıl oluştururuz
<kavex> nasıl kullanılacağı ve bağlama noktası bunlarda neleri seçmemiz gerekiyor ?
<ElixirVitae> HDDin parçalı ise, işletim sisteminin bulunmasını istediğin yere / (root, kök) i bağlayacaksın.
<ElixirVitae> Ve home directory (ev dizini) için de "D olarak" kullanmak istediğin yeri seçeceksin.
<kavex> hmm kurulum aşamasında parçalayacam ben 1 kök dizin için olacak 2 d yedek alan olacak 3 takas alanı için hdd de 3 yer açacam yani 3 bölecem
<kavex> kök dizin oluşturmayı anladım kök dizin ubuntunun kurulacağı bölüm demi takas alanı oluşturmayıda öğrendim oda ramin yetersiz kaldığı yerde  ram olarak kullanılıyormuş doğrumu ?
<kavex> yedek alanı içinde Nasıl kullanılacağı: Ext4 günlüklü dosya sistemini seçiyoruz Nasıl kullanılacağı: /home seçeneği var onu seçiyoruz demi böyle yaparsak doğrumu oluyor ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> Evet, root, swap ve home için ayrı ayrı yerler seçeceksin.
<kavex> pardon Bağlama noktası: /home seçiyoruz demi
<kavex> işte ben bütün resimlerimi müziklerimi videolarımı o alanda saklayacam bir daha format attığımda silinmesin diye
<ElixirVitae> Aynen öyle.
<ElixirVitae> Ev dizini için "D kısmını" seçeceksin.
<kavex> nasıl yani
<kavex> Nasıl kullanılacağı: Ext4 günlüklü dosya sistemini seçiyoruz Bağlama noktası: /home seçeneği var onu seçiyoruz bu bizim windowstaki D saklama alanımız olmuyor mu böyle yaparsak
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-23
<ElixirVitae> Aynı alanı windowsda da mı kullanmak istiyorsun?
<ElixirVitae> "D" windowsun HDD nin o bölümüne atadığı sürücü ismidir.
<kavex> yok windowsta hani c ve d var c ye windows kurulur d ise müzik resim video program gibi dosya ve belgelerini saklarsın bir daha format attığında c ye atarsın d  elelmezsin d  bölümünde olanlar kalır  ubuntuda bu d böümünü yapmam için  kurulum sırasında Nasıl kullanılacağı: Ext4 günlüklü dosya sistemini seçiyoruz Bağlama noktası: /home seçeneği var onu seçiyoruz bu bizim windowstaki D böyle yaparsak oluy
<kavex> ElixirVitae:  ?
<ElixirVitae> EVET.
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> HDDin parçalı ise, işletim sisteminin bulunmasını istediğin yere / (root, kök) i bağlayacaksın.
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Ve home directory (ev dizini) için de "D olarak" kullanmak istediğin yeri seçeceksin.
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Aynen öyle.
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Ev dizini için "D kısmını" seçeceksin.
<ElixirVitae> D yazmıyordur işlem sırasında, artık boyutuna göre biliyorsundur hangi kısım neresi.
<ElixirVitae> sda, sdb diye gider isimleri
<ElixirVitae> Dur bir resim atayım bari, böyle olmayacak.
<kavex> yok d yazmadığını biliyorum
<kavex> sadece hangi seçenekleri seçmem gerekiyor onu anlatmak istedim :)
<ElixirVitae> http://i.imgur.com/4PIgxK6.png
<ElixirVitae> Resimde 30 GB lık alan / (root, kök) dizini olarak seçilmiş.
<ElixirVitae> Diğer 3 parça ise, ayrı ayrı işler için.
<kavex> verilerini hangisinde saklıyorsun
<ElixirVitae> 1. si root, 2.si swap, 3. sü Storage, 4.sü ise Win
<ElixirVitae> Verilerimi O resimde görülmeyen external HDDlerimde saklıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Ama senin istediğin gibi yapacak olsaydım, storage kısmında /home dizini tanımlamam gerekirdi.
<kavex> hmm storage ne işe yarıyor ki
<kavex> ben şimdi format atacam windows kuracam windowsun yanına ubuntu kuracam 2 işletim sistemi olsun oyun oynadıgımda wine girerim
<kavex> ubuntu için ne kadar bir alan bırakyım hdd de
<ElixirVitae> Ne sıklıkta wine gireceksin?
<kavex> sadece oyun için
<ElixirVitae> Ne sıklıkta wine gireceksin?
<kavex> http://tr.cso.nexoneu.com/ şu youn linuxta açılmıyor açılksa hiç win kurmam
<kavex> yani canım bu oyunu oynamak istediğinde bilmem oda ne sıklıkta oluyor
<ElixirVitae> &g winehq counter strike online
<f0und> ElixirVitae: WineHQ - Counter-Strike: Online: <http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13442>; WineHQ - Counter-Strike: Global Offensive: <http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13949>; WineHQ - Counter-Strike: Source Retail / Steam: <http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731>; WineHQ - Half-Life Counter-Strike: 1.6: (2 more messages)
<kavex> bunlar ne ya
<ElixirVitae> HDD yi 4 e böl, 30 GB (ntfs) win, 30 GB (ext3/4) Ubuntu, RAMin kadar Swap ve geri kalanı ntfs olarak ayarla.
<ElixirVitae> NTFS olarak ayarladığına dosyaları koy, hem winden hem ubuntudan erişebilirsin.
<kavex> aynen öyle yapayım dur
<ElixirVitae> Herhangi bir işlem yapmadan önce dosyalarını yedekle.
<kavex> dosyalarım yokki
<ElixirVitae> Yanlış yaparak öğreneceksin, değişiklik yapmaktan korkma.
<kavex> korkmuyorum arşivimi uçurdum zaten 2 gün önce :D
<kavex> hd film arşivi gitti
<ElixirVitae> Hadi bana iyi geceler.
<kavex> resimler müzikler
<kavex> ubuntu kurarken
<kavex> iyi geceler sağolasın her şey için
<juggle> selam
<kavex> #pisi-linux
<kavex> s.a
<Blaguvest> pisi kalmadi
<juggle> ubuntu da aktif olan pencere görüntüsünü tuş kombinasyonu örn.(alt + PrtSc) ile nasıl alabilirim ?
<kavex> ElixirVitae:  nbr
<turkce> arkadaslar
<turkce> kolay gelsin
<turkce> yardýma ihtiyacým car
<turkce> var
<turkce> akar1m aykut Blaguvest ElixirVitae f0und irfaN juggle Kartagis kavex mrcan rgngl waroi
<turkce> burda olan varmý
<Blaguvest> turkce,
<Blaguvest> arkadasim
<turkce> efendim
<Blaguvest> yardima ihtiyacim var diye yazicagina
<Blaguvest> sorunun dedir onu paylasirsan daha iyi olur
<turkce> tamam hocam
<turkce> hocam
<turkce> ubuntu 12 kurulu
<turkce> smtp
<turkce> postfix calýsýyor
<turkce> ama ne yaptýysam
<Blaguvest> bilen birisi varsa zaten yardimci olur
<turkce> dovecot calýsmýyor
<turkce> dovecot conf la ilgili neler yaptým
<turkce> kac kere yeniden kurdum ubuntuyu
<turkce> ama calýstýrmadým
<turkce> calýstýramadým
<Blaguvest> forum umda arastirma yaptinmi mi?
<Blaguvest> kurulumlarla ilgili detayli anlatim yapilmis
<Blaguvest> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=28233.0
<Blaguvest>  turkce> kac kere yeniden kurdum ubuntuyu
<turkce> evet
<turkce> Blaguvest
<Blaguvest> bence bu tur sorunlar icin sistemi yeniden kurmana gerek yok
<turkce> o yonergeleri 5 kez yaptým
<turkce> postfix ve dovecot conf larýný
<turkce> 25 port
<turkce> calýsýyor
<turkce> amaimap ve pop3 calýsmýyor
<Blaguvest> hata ciktilari aldinmi loglari inceledinmi?
<turkce> inceledim
<turkce> dovecot waiting stopig
<Blaguvest> sudo service dovecot stop  terminalde yazdinda ne diyor
<Blaguvest> ps -ax | grep [d]ovecot
<Blaguvest> yazdinda ne cikiyor?
<Blaguvest> dovecot waiting stopig disinda baska bir bilgin yok detayli olarak bilgi paylasan belki sorun bulunabilir log ciktilarinda daha fazla bilgi sonuc elde edersin dovecot waiting stopig yazisinin disinda
<Blaguvest> kolay gelsin
<Bulent09> selam lunix orjanal fare isaret tema ismini bilen var mi
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> arch kullanan var mı?
<hanzala> slmlr
<fnoyanisi> selam hanzala
<hanzala> bu kwın uygulaması eksık yuklenmış
<fnoyanisi> hoş geldin, sefalar getirdin kanalımıza
<hanzala> eksıklıkler nasıl giderilir
<fnoyanisi> yeniden yüklesen :)
<hanzala> coktandır buralardayımki
<fnoyanisi> yeniden yükleme sorunu çözmedi mi?
<fnoyanisi> :)
<hanzala> pardusdan umudu kestıgımden berı burdayım
<hanzala> sudo app-get install kwinmi dıyem yani
<hanzala> cözmedi
<fnoyanisi> evet, yeniden yükle bakalım
<fnoyanisi> hmm.. pek,
<fnoyanisi> eksik yükleme olduğu sonucuna nasıl vardın o zaman
<fnoyanisi> apt-get ile yükledğinde bir hata vermiyorsa, sorun olmaması lazım
<fnoyanisi> en azından yüklemede
<hanzala> cunki kwın uygulaması 22 eksık eklentı var dıyo
<fnoyanisi> man apt-get
<fnoyanisi> pardon
<hanzala> gnoring file 'ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-quantal.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<hanzala> N: Ignoring file 'tualatrix-ppa-quantal.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<hanzala> N: Ignoring file 'gwendal-lebihan-dev-cinnamon-stable-quantal.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<hanzala> N: Ignoring file 'xorg-edgers-ppa-quantal.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<hanzala> N: Ignoring file 'gnumdk-ppa-quantal.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<hanzala> E: kwin paketi konumlandırılamıyor
<fnoyanisi> hanzala, buraya yapıştırmasan iyi olur
<fnoyanisi> bir tane paste sitesi kullan, linki veuraya ver
<hanzala> ok
<fnoyanisi> hanzala : sorun kurulumda değil gibi
<fnoyanisi> hanzala : http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=37796.0;wap2
<fnoyanisi> yardımcı olur mu acaba?
<hanzala> neden olmasın abi
<fnoyanisi> yine sorayım, arch kullanan var mı?
<hanzala> abı ben bır kurdum sonra sıldım o kadar
<fnoyanisi> senin soruna benzettim oradaki arkadaşın sorusunu
<fnoyanisi> bi bakmakta fayda var
<Bulent09> selam avea jet progam kurma nasıl oluyor
<fnoyanisi> programı kuramazsın
<fnoyanisi> ama unity tanır onu zaten
<fnoyanisi> Enable Mobile Broadband diye bişey çıkması lazım modemi takınca
<fnoyanisi> ondan sonra ayarlaman lazım
<fnoyanisi> ülke ve operatör seçiyorsun
<fnoyanisi> Bir sorun olmuyor
<fnoyanisi> ben 12.04 ile turkcell / avea / vodafone modem kullandım
<Bulent09> onu biliorum
<Bulent09> bende simdi 13.04 ve 12.10 kulllandım
<Bulent09> 12.10 onda kurdum ama acılmadı program
<Bulent09> join programın adı
<Bulent09> neyse önemli degil saol
<fnoyanisi> Bulent09 : pardon. modemi görüyor mu peki
<Bulent09> evet
<Bulent09> simdi onla baglanıyorum zaten
<fnoyanisi> mesela modemi takmadan önce lsub dediğinde ve taktıktan sonra dediğinde farklı bir aygıt var mı?
<Bulent09> mesaj almak için önemli degil
<Bulent09> zaten
<fnoyanisi> ok
<Bulent09> saol ilgin için
<fnoyanisi> rica ederim
<Bulent09> 13.04 kullandın mı kubuntu nun bana baya hızlı geldi
<fnoyanisi> yok benim 12.04 lts
<fnoyanisi> kubuntu kullanmadım, bir iki kere live denedim o kadar
<fnoyanisi> kde den çok haz etmiyom :)
<waroi> KDE KRAL :P
<fnoyanisi> bana win çakması gibi geliyo
<fnoyanisi> ilk gördüğümde ısınamadım, kaldı öyle
<Bulent09> bencede ii
<waroi> win KDE'nin yanından geçemez hatta uzaktan bile el sallayamaz :P
<fnoyanisi> ha ama qt kullandım programalam için :)
<Bulent09> benm en ii si
<fnoyanisi> gtk'dan daha iyi bir framework
<fnoyanisi> hatta çok iyi bir framework....
<waroi> orasına karışmam tabi de kullanım açısından şu an en iyisi KDE gerisi boş hikaye son kullanıcı için :)
<Bulent09> görsel ii :)
<fnoyanisi> kde daha komple bir çözüm sunuyor alsında gnome/unity ye göre
<fnoyanisi> kullanıcıya kalmış sonuçta
<fnoyanisi> ne istediğine bağlı
<Bulent09> tam cıksın 13.04 ii olacak
<waroi> aynen Bulent09 o yetiyor zaten, saçma sapan hatalarda çıkmıyor insanın önüne....
<fnoyanisi> ben uzun sire WindowMaker kullandım slackware kullandığım zaman
<fnoyanisi> o bile yetti biçok işime
<Bulent09> vallahi hiç ısınmıyor
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> mesela xfce4 de hoşuma gidiyo
<fnoyanisi> bi tane vm freebsd var, onda xfce4 koşuyor X için
<fnoyanisi> ama kde yok hiç :)
<Conqueror> locale'i ingilizce olanlar kim?
<Conqueror> http://divxplanet.com/sub/s/263210/The-Walking-Dead.html
<fnoyanisi> openbsd de fvwm var
<Conqueror> şunu indirip bir açabilir mi?
<Conqueror> karakterlerde yamukluk var
<Conqueror> ve düzeltemedim
<Bulent09> 12.10 cok ısınıyordu
<fnoyanisi> Coqueror : benim lokal ing de
<fnoyanisi> ne lazım
<Bulent09> xfce de seviyorum bende
<Conqueror> bi dk abi vereyim tam url'i
<Conqueror> xfce <3
<Conqueror> bu arada :)
<Bulent09> kde yeri baska
<fnoyanisi> özgür seçimler ;)
<fnoyanisi> bu yüzden o kadar seçenek var işte
<waroi> :)
<fnoyanisi> işin güzel tarafı bu
<Conqueror> http://divxplanet.com/sub/s/279253/The-Walking-Dead.html şu altyazıyı indirip bir bakabilir misin fnoyanisi?
<Conqueror> ş, ı filan hak getire
<fnoyanisi> bende de çıkmadı
<Conqueror> çıkmadı derken sıkıntılı di mi?
<Bulent09> ewet
<Bulent09> xfce zaten uzerine kuruyorum üzerine
<fnoyanisi> Coqueror : evet
<fnoyanisi> Bulent09 : xfce 3 biraz CDE gibi, eski unix desktop env (hala var)
<fnoyanisi> xfce4 çok güzel ama, tamamen farklı yapmışlar, hoş olmuş
<Conqueror> xfce'nin yeni version'u ne zaman çıkacak bu arada yahu?
<Conqueror> yol haritasına göre mart'ın ilk haftası ama ne haber var piyasa da ne bir şey
<fnoyanisi> ben unity bilir :) başka yok
<Bulent09> nisan da galiba
<Bulent09> özgürlüye devam:)
<kavex> linux mint nasıl arkadaşlar
<fnoyanisi> nane gibi
<fnoyanisi> mis kokulu :)
<kavex> :D
<kavex> Harbi nasıl ya şaka bir yana
<fnoyanisi> kullanmadım :)
<kavex> :P
<fnoyanisi> bugün biri aklıma girdi, arch mı baksam dedim
<kavex> Linux Mint 14 “Nadia” indiriyorum ama 4 tane masaüstü var
<fnoyanisi> maşallah çokmuş
<kavex> Mate Cinnamon KDE XFCE 4 tane var hangisi iyiki
<fnoyanisi> mate cinnamon hiç kullanmadım
<fnoyanisi> google dan arat, resimlerden bak
<fnoyanisi> hangisi hoşuna giderse
<kavex> bakayım
<Bulent09> ya mate fare işaret orjinal olan ismi ne biliyormusun
<kavex> ben bilmiyorum valla
<kavex> http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/uploads/themes/WVK5-RLBB-RGAB.png
<fnoyanisi> ya şu sağ alt köşe
<fnoyanisi> 100% win32 gibi yane
<fnoyanisi> olmaz ki hocam
<fnoyanisi> :)
<kavex> aynen öyle yapmışlar ama teması o
<kavex> görsel olarak yüksek olan hangi masaüstü
<kavex> kde mi gnome mi
<fnoyanisi> kde biraz daha windows gibidir
<fnoyanisi> gnome yada unity
<fnoyanisi> daha çok mac gibi
<Conqueror> birisinin işine yarar belki
<fnoyanisi> gnome/unity çok fazla konfigüre edilebilri değil (kde kadar en azından)
<Conqueror> şu şekilde sorunu çözebiliyoruz:
<Conqueror> $ iconv -f UTF-8 -t ISO-8859-15 in.txt > out.txt
<Conqueror> UTF-8 dosyanın normal encoding'i iso-.... çevirmek istediğimiz coding
<fnoyanisi> Conqueror : eyvallah
<Conqueror> $ iconv -f iso-8859-9 -t utf-8 in.txt > out.txt
<fnoyanisi> kavex : kde de daha çok uygulama geliyor default olarak bildiğim kadarı ile
<fnoyanisi> kavex : benim tercihim gnome/unity tabi sana kalmış
<kavex> hangisini önerirsiniz :D
<fnoyanisi> hepsni kur
<fnoyanisi> bakarsın
<kavex> gerçi bu linux mintte gnome yok
<fnoyanisi> sıkılırsan birisinden diğerine bakarsın
<fnoyanisi> unity var mı?
<fnoyanisi> gnome dan daha iyi, gnome biraz kötü olmuş :S
<kavex> unity hangisi oluyor ben anlamıyorum ki yeniyimde
<kavex> Mate Cinnamon KDE XFCE 4 tane var
<kavex> http://www.linuxmint.org.tr/linux-mint-indirme-adresleri/nadia/ bak masaüstleri yazıyıor
<kavex> cinnamon da fena değil he :)
<kavex> hepsini kuracam hangisi hoşuma gider artık
<fnoyanisi> kur kur hepsini kur
<fnoyanisi> ben xfce4 de kullanıyorum, memnunum
<kavex> hmm
<hanzala> slm
<hanzala> bu masaustu efeklerini nsıl yukleyebilirik
<fnoyanisi> apt-get install masaüstü-efektleri
<fnoyanisi> :D
<hanzala> :)
<hanzala> ben onu denerıde konsol kabul edermi bilmem
<hanzala> ulen pardusda bıle bu efektleri calışıyo burda sorunlu
<fnoyanisi> hanzala : doğru konfigürasyon ile çalışır canım
<hanzala> yok ya calışmıyo
<hanzala> ben dedıklerı gibi kde paketini kurdum
<fnoyanisi> efekt dediğin sarı çizmeli memt ağa
<hanzala> o hata sıfır uyarı verdi
<fnoyanisi> bir sürrü ayarı var kde nin
<fnoyanisi> yok nasıl pencere insin çıksın
<fnoyanisi> saydamlık vs vs..
<hanzala> he iste onlar yok
<hanzala> hangısını secersem dıyo eksık yuklendı
<fnoyanisi> orasını bilmiyom
<fnoyanisi> kde kullanmıyorum ama
<fnoyanisi> google da arasan sanırım vardı bişeyler
<hanzala> abı bır aydır yABIYOM
<hanzala> BEN UBUNTU
<hanzala> ben ubuntu kullanıyodum
<fnoyanisi> ee
<hanzala> gnome hosuma gıtmedı
<hanzala> kde kurdum
<fnoyanisi> unity
<hanzala> acaba gnome ilemi cakışıyo
<kavex> keşke tek bir masaüstü olsaydı bu ne ya :D
<hanzala> o zaman özgurluk olmazdıkı
<kavex> kafa karışıyor ya adamlar karar veremiyor :D
<kavex> http://www.pardus.org.tr/ bu adamların forumu niye yok ya
<hanzala> var
<hanzala> pardus-anka
<hanzala> pisi-linux
<kavex> pardus anka ile o sitedeki kurulum dosyası farklıymış biri söyledi
<kavex> o site debian tabanlı mı ne diğeri anka ise pisi liymiş
<hanzala> ha deplimi
<hanzala> pardus
<hanzala> ve özgürlükiçin adresleri var
<nick|here> pardus u birakin hayir gelmez
<hanzala> bencede
<hanzala> pardusu bırakmıyacak tek adam bendım
<hanzala> ben bıle bıraktım yaW
<kavex> aslında kanım kaynıyor pardusa :)
<kavex> benim kafamda 3 tane şık var linuxta pardus ubuntu linux mint
<hanzala> alında bence ubuntudan daha ıyı bır dagıtımdıda
<kavex> bir gün bu 3 den birini sürekli kullanacam
<hanzala> son gelıştırıcıler sabıttı
<nick|here> ubuntu dan da adam olmaz
<hanzala> egoları nı kariştırıyo işlere
<nick|here> spyware geliyor default. windows bile yapmiyor bunu
<kavex> nick|here:  .d en iyisi linux mint demi :)
<fnoyanisi> <nick|here> spyware geliyor default. windows bile yapmiyor bunu ??
<nick|here> http://betanews.com/2012/12/10/richard-stallman-ubuntu-contains-spyware-shouldnt-be-installed-or-recommended/
<Conqueror> ingilizce türkçe sözlük var mı kullandığınız, bir arkadaş istiyorda?
<fnoyanisi> seslisozluk
<fnoyanisi> tureng
<fnoyanisi> zargan
<Conqueror> :)
<fnoyanisi> nick|here : güzel bir yazı
<Conqueror> software tabanlı
<fnoyanisi> nick|here : aslında çok da önemli
<fnoyanisi> Conqueror : bunlarda software tanablı. görmedim ama database kullanıyorlar sanırım :D
<Conqueror> :D
<hanzala> offffffffffffff
<hanzala> ,offffffff
<fnoyanisi> dertlenme ya
<hanzala> ulen ne zor işmiş su efetlerı yukleme
<fnoyanisi> zorluk o olsun
<fnoyanisi> Allah daha zorunu vermesin
<hanzala> abı allah bana zorluk vermezki
<fnoyanisi> öyle deme, herkeze verir
<hanzala> ben kendımı zor duruma sokarım ancak
<hanzala> yok abı allah kuluna aşamıyacagı yuk vermez
<fnoyanisi> orası öyle
<hanzala> onun için başıma ne gelirse gelsın zorluk olarak görmem
<hanzala> ya su efeklerı yuklemeyi bılen yokmuuuuuuu
<DersimliOno> Nick Dersimli
<fnoyanisi> başında / olacak :)
<hanzala> dersımın neresındesın lo
<fnoyanisi> bu arada, çok güzel memleket
<DersimliOno> Xozat
<fnoyanisi> severim
<fnoyanisi> ooooo
<DersimliOno> eyvallah
<DersimliOno> :)
<fnoyanisi> hadi bakalım
<hanzala> hozatın neresındesın
<DersimliOno> Çığırlı köyü
<DersimliOno> eski isimle zımex
<hanzala> deme beeeeeeeeeeee
<DersimliOno> noldu noldu ki *
<hanzala> bende dersımlıyım
<DersimliOno> neresinden
<hanzala> 38 surgunu
<DersimliOno> hmmm
<hanzala> pülümür
<DersimliOno> nereye göç etmişler
<hanzala> once sıvas
<hanzala> sonra kayserı
<DersimliOno> sonra erzurum mu
<DersimliOno> hmm kayseri
<hanzala> sonra adana
<DersimliOno> bizimkiler kaçmamış 38 de iyikide kaçmamışlar :(((
<hanzala> bızıkıler kacmışmıkı
<hanzala> dedemi asmışlar
<Ono62> evet dersimde işgal varmnış kırıyorlarmış insanlar hep kaçmış
<hanzala> cocuklarını surmuşler
<Ono62> ne yapsın adamlar kaçmasa ölecekler
<hanzala> yo bızımkıler kacmamış surulmuş
<Ono62> ya sürgün diyorsunda işte canını kurtaran kaçmış
<Ono62> kaçanda var kardeş emin ol
<hanzala> 10 kardeş ayrı yere surulmuş
<Ono62> anlatanlar var canlarını kurtarmak için uzaklaşmışlar
<hanzala> ecevıte kadar
<Ono62> ama çok büyük bir ayıp 38 türkiye için
<hanzala> benım babam kardeşlerının ölüsüne gidemedi
<Ono62> :(((
<hanzala> ecevıt bu son gelışınde ohalle bırlıkde surgun kararınıda kaldırttı
<Ono62> yazık günah o akdar cana kıydılar
<Ono62> neyse bunlar burda konuşulacak şeyler değil kardeş
<hanzala> duşun 10 kardesden sadece 1 olmeden dıger kardesını görebıldı
<hanzala> oda halam babamı yogun bakımda gördu
<hanzala> konuşamadılar bıle
<Ono62> :(((
<hanzala> sonrada turkye ozgurlukler ulkesı denır
<Ono62> nereye özgürlükler ülkesi
<Ono62> kendime kayıtlı nick alayım ya
<hanzala> eksık eklentıler nasıl yuklenir
<Ono62> Ono bu nicki alacamda kayıtlı ya
<Ono62> bana güzel bir nick lazım :)
<hanzala> QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2
<hanzala> QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted
<hanzala> bu nedemek
<Ono-> kurulumda ana köke kaç gb versek yeter
<Ono-> ElixirVitae:  ordamısın
<Ono-> arkadaşlar kurulum yapınca / kök klasöre kaç gb  alan versek yeterlidir
 * aykut is now playing: -Home- Music _ Sandrine Piau - Cum dederit
<cmdexe> selam
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> eksık masaüstü efetlerı nasıl yuklenebılır acaba
<ekolojik> Sysinfo for 'niyazi-System-Product-Name': Linux 3.2.0-38-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.40GHz at 2399 MHz (4798 bogomips), HD: 10/35GB, RAM: 696/748MB, 168 proc's, 3.2h up
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-24
<akar1m|off> iyi sabahlar iyi pazarlar ahali
<turgay> selam
<fnoyanisi> slm
<turgay> slm
<kavex> s.a ben 4 işletim sistemi kurdum biri windows diğerleri linux pc kapatıp açtığımda en son kurulumunu yaptığım linux dağıtımı açılıyor açılışta nasılş istediğimi seçebilirim
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> nick|here : su ubuntu spyware den sonra aklım kaldı
<fnoyanisi> değştirim düşüncesi oldu
<fnoyanisi> o kadar da mutluydum ubuntu ile
<fnoyanisi> şu arch linux tr kanalında konuşulmuyor ya
<fnoyanisi> nedir o arakdaş :)
<fnoyanisi> konuşmayı bırak, durulmuyor
<akar1m> test
<akar1m> selamlar ubuntu-tr
<ogny> mrb
<akar1m> selam ogny
<akar1m> arkadaşlar engelli sitelere girmek için ne program önerirsiniz
<akar1m> windowsta hotspot shield kullanarak çözüyordum
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> ubuntu aılesi
<hanzala> genc abı burdamısın
<genc> as
<genc> ip yasaklı siteleremi
<akar1m> evet genc
<akar1m> ip yasaklı sitelere
<genc> vpn dene
<genc> yada proxy
<genc> http://www.xroxy.com/proxylist.htm
<hanzala> slmlr
<genc> as
<hanzala> bende senı beklıyodum abi
<genc> hayırdır
<hanzala> sımdı once ubuntunun  panelını kaybettım
<hanzala> sonra bazı dosyalarını sonra acılmaz ettım
<hanzala> startx bıle işe yaramadı
<hanzala> sımdı tekrar kurdum
<genc> masa üstü nedir
<hanzala> bana hangı eklentılerı kurmamı önerırsın
<hanzala> gnome
<genc> gnome sell mi
<hanzala> bozdugumda kde ve gnome vardı bırde cınnamon vardı
<genc> şuan nevav
<hanzala> gnome
<genc> masa üstü resmi atsana
<hanzala> nasıl atacamki
<genc> http://f1303.hizliresim.com/17/s/lfdq0.png
<genc> hızliresim.com
<hanzala> masaüstümün resmını nasıl cekecemki abi
<genc> ubuntu-tweak gigolo zemberek
<genc> prtsc
<genc> tuşu vardır
<genc> F12 yanında
<hanzala> upload ettım abi
<genc> link
<hanzala> bende linki arıyom abi
<hanzala> baglanıyor dıyıp duruyo
<hanzala> http://c1303.hizliresim.com/17/s/lfdx6.png
<genc> unity kullanıyorsun
<hanzala> ubuntunun en yalın halı abi
<hanzala> sadece natılus kurdum
<hanzala> bunu nasıl guzellestırebılırım abi
<genc> gigolo zemberek ubuntu-tweak
<genc> unity le fazla oynama
<genc> cok iyi bilgim yok nadiren kullanıyorum
<hanzala> bılmemmı abı cabucak cokuyo yaw
<hanzala> gercı ben cok zorladımda
<genc> nautilus-open-terminal paketinide kur
<hanzala> kötu not alan ögrencının hocayı sucladıgı gıbı bendeubuntuyu sucluyom
<hanzala> sagol abi
<genc> oyun oynuyorsan playonlinux
<genc> steam kur
<hanzala> sagol abı
<genc> cinnamon iyi ve basittir cinnamon tavsiye ederim
<genc> vin alışkanlıgı varsa
<hanzala> yok abı
<hanzala> pardus alışkanlıgı var
<hanzala> zaten ubuntuyu pardusa benzetme calışırken bozdum
<hanzala> once kde kurdum sonra loncelot menu kurdum baktım ubuyntuacılmıyo
<hanzala> becerseydım en son paket yabısını degıştırmeye calışacaktım
<hanzala> sımdı dıyecen bu kadar manyagı ısen pardus kur anka ekıpı oldugu surece pardus kurmam
<hanzala> tekrar sagol abi
<hanzala> ben kacar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-17
<gneral> http://www.natro.com/SunucuHizmetleri/
<gneral> haftanin firsati bolumundeki sunucu nasil?
<gneral> i5 2400 3.10 ghz, 8gb 1333mhz ram, 400gb (16mb 7200.12r) hdd, 5tb trafik -> 60$ / ay
<ogny> cok pahali
<Kartagis> gneral: yurticinde olman gerekmiyorsa hetzner'den al
<Kartagis> hetzner.de
<gneral> oradayim zaten
<gneral> :)
<Kartagis> yurticinde VPS'ler cok pahali
<gneral> 35.2 euroya i7/ 24 gbddr3, 1gbit networkte full dedicated kiralanabiliyor hetzner da
<gneral> ben de oyle aldim
<gneral> setup ucreti de yok
<Kartagis> $48
<Kartagis> benim için çok pahalı
<Kartagis> ben $20 veriyorum şu anda
<Kartagis> kiralık sunucu değil gerçi
<Kartagis> bakalım, eğer müşterilerim artarsa (bu da web sayfamı üşenmeyip düzenlememe bağlı) belki düşünebilirim
<Kartagis> gneral: o dediğinin sabitdisk boyutu ne?
<Kartagis> yaptığım bir websitesi var, sahibi DNS'lerini değiştirmemekte inat ediyor.
<Kartagis> ben hetzner'i bırakalı çok oldu
<gneral> 2X1.5 tb hdd Kartagis
<gneral> Kartagis, sen neredesin simdi?
<gneral> dc olarak
<Kartagis> gneral: digitalocean
<Kartagis> dc ne?
<Kartagis> anathema'yı sert zannediyordum ben
<Kartagis> hiç de öyle değilmi
<Kartagis> ş
<Shehrazad> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam Shehrazad!
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Daha iyi.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-18
<gneral> selam
<gneral> arkadaslar
<gneral> Kartagis: naber
<Kartagis> iyiyim, sen nasılsın?
<gneral> ben de iyi
<Kartagis> süper
<gneral> dün sormuştum ama sonra gitmek zorunda kalınca... cevap yazmışsan göremedim
<gneral> [18:00] <gneral> Kartagis, sen neredesin simdi?
<gneral> [18:12] <gneral> dc olarak
<Kartagis> ben de dc ne demek demiştim
<gneral> [18:00] <gneral> Kartagis, sen neredesin simdi?
<gneral> [18:12] <gneral> dc olarak
<gneral> [18:46] * ademoglu (~ademoglu@176.219.149.199) Quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<gneral> [18:47] * ademoglu (~ademoglu@5.47.27.175) has joined #ubuntu-tr
<gneral> [18:56] * Disconnected
<gneral> -
<gneral> [14:44] * Now talking in #ubuntu-tr
<gneral> :))
<Kartagis> washington dc?
<gneral> yok yok
<gneral> datacenter
<gneral> veri merkezi
<Kartagis> heh
<gneral> softlayer, hetzner
<Kartagis> digitalocean
<gneral> ping suresini kac olarak aliyorsun sen kendi sunucundan?
<Kartagis> 80 civarı
<gneral> Mili saniye türünden yaklaşık tur süreleri:
<gneral>     En Az = 79ms, En Çok = 80ms, Ortalama = 79ms
<gneral> hm
<Kartagis> buradan pingleyemiyorum ama sen bi bak gene
<gneral> ayni demek
<gneral> senin ip ne?
<Kartagis> webciniz.im
<Kartagis> 141.0.169.27 olması lazım
<gneral> Mili saniye türünden yaklaşık tur süreleri:
<gneral>     En Az = 80ms, En Çok = 81ms, Ortalama = 80ms
<gneral> bu da senin
<gneral> ayni demek
<Kartagis> hetzner mi?
<gneral> yukaridaki hetzner, benim evet
<Kartagis> almanya?
<gneral> asagidaki de senin
<gneral> evet
<Kartagis> Almanya ile Hollanda arasında bir şey farketmiyor demek
<gneral> evet
<gneral> aslinda ben turkiyedeki kullanicilar icin daha kisa sureli bir dc bakiyorum ama
<gneral> daha kisa *ping* sureli
<gneral> fiyatlar cok farkediyor
<Kartagis> benim sunucudan arkadaşın sunucusunu pingledim
<Kartagis> 64 bytes from srvc47.trwww.com (37.230.110.48): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=61.6 ms
<Kartagis> 64 bytes from srvc47.trwww.com (37.230.110.48): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=60.6 ms
<Kartagis> 64 bytes from srvc47.trwww.com (37.230.110.48): icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=59.9 ms
<Kartagis> buradan pingleyemiyorum
<Kartagis> pingleri engelliyorlar
<Kartagis> dışarıya pingleri engelliyorlar*
<gneral> --- webciniz.im ping statistics ---
<gneral> 9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 8470ms
<gneral> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 21.150/22.771/27.389/2.464 ms
<gneral> benim sunucu
<gneral> 64 bytes from webciniz.im (141.0.169.27): icmp_seq=9 ttl=51 time=21.5 ms
<gneral> tr de olmasi lazim, ni.net.tr de iyi ama fiyatlari pahali
<gneral> surumden kazanmayi dusunen yok su an turkiye de =)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-19
<irctc870> selam arkadaşlar
<irctc870> .
<ogny> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-20
<gneral> sunucunun baglantiyi sonuna kadar kullanmasi icin yapilan bir ayar var mi?
<gneral> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-the-speed-and-duplex-settings-of-an-ethernet-card/
<gneral> soyle bir sayfa buldum,
<ogny> baglantiyi sinirlayabilirsin ama
<ogny> bir sey yapmazsan zaten kullanir
<Kartagis> sonuna kadar kullanirsa sen baglanamazsin
<gneral> bazen bir rm-rf herseyi mahvedebiliyor
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> bir de -y koyarsan değme gitsin
<Kartagis> ben yokken bilgisayarım yeniden başlamış ve guest hesabına girmiş
<Kartagis> bir baktım /media/guest-xxxxxxxxxx/
<Kartagis> meğer diskin dizilerimin olduğu bölümü /media/guest-3ix54Z/'e bağlanmış
<Kartagis> ben de guest olarak sistemden çıktım
<Kartagis> bunları sileyim derken dizi dizinimi toptan uçurduğumu farkettim
<Kartagis> acele ctrl-c ama gitti 400gb
<gneral> vış
<gneral> yedek var miydi?
<Kartagis> eski diskimde bir kısmı varsa vardır
<Kartagis> http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanessa_Amorosi bi şuna bak bi de şuna bak http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanessa_Amorosi
<Kartagis> :D
<gneral> :))
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-21
<ulashoca> merhaba
<ulashoca> xubuntu kuruyorum xpnin yanına acaba bu şekilde kurulum yapmakla xpyi komple yokedip diski tamamen sildikten sonra yalın olarak xubuntu kurmak arasında hız farkı varmıdır?
<heartsmagic> iyi akşamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-22
<fedbunt> selam
<fedbunt> linuxcnc kullanan varmı?
<etsw> selam
<etsw> uzantisi olmayan bi dosyayi neyle acacagimizi nasil bilebiliriz arkadaslar ?
<etsw> mete_cetin
<ekolojik> sysinfo
<goeo_> insanı mutlu ediyor, kendi -kötü bulduğu- ülkesinden üç-beş linux kullanıcısı görmek..
<etsw> eyv ekolojik :)
<ekolojik> ?
<DebrisRat> merhaba :)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-23
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<bgc> selam aleyküm arkadaşlar yardımcı olabilir misiniz
<ElixirVitae> bgc,
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-16
<DLine> mobil site yapimi responsive hakkinda .pdf var mi bildiginiz ?
<Conqueror> selam
<Conqueror> libreoffice'de
<Conqueror> footer'da sayfaları (1/2)  (2/2) şeklinde göstermek istiyorum
<Conqueror> nasıl yapabilirm?
<DLine> Conqueror: responsive css icin bildigin .pdf  var mi?
<DLine> veya e-book tavsiyesi
<DLine> ben bulurum .pdf ini
<Conqueror> hmm sıfırdan onu oluşturmaktansa bootstrap kullanarak bir skeleton oluşturman daha faydalı olabilir
<DLine> temeli ogrenmem gerekiyor
<DLine> o yuzden detayli bir e-book ariyorum
<cmdexe> zaaa xd
<DLine> https://pdf.yt/d/Cj2ZiIXHRr7NZ6Ro
<DLine> bunu buldum
<DLine> baslangici yapalim :)
<Conqueror> DLine, güezl görünüyor
<DLine> http://designshack.net/articles/css/build-a-responsive-mobile-friendly-web-page-with-skeleton/
<DLine> bunu yapiyorum simdi
<DLine> bir kac tane daha ornek site buldum .pdf ve anlatim yapan
<DLine> hepsini harmanlayip en yakin zamanda siteleri sifirdan yapmam lazim :)
<DLine> google amcam nisan ortasina kadar zaman vermis
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-17
<kaysar> slm
<kaysar> uyanık olan varmı
<DLine> @media kullanmadan mobil tasarim yaparsak bir sorun olur mu ?
<Kartagis> büyük olasılıkla
<Kartagis> çözünürlük belirtmen lazım
<DLine> div leri yuzde ile belirledim
<DLine> tum browser  ve cozunurluklerde ayni gorunuyor
<DLine> kontrol ettim
<DLine> bitirip denemem lazim saniyorum ornek bir uygulama bulamadim su anda
<DLine> @media olmadan google gibi botlar algilayabiliyor mu site boyutlarini gormek lazim
<Kartagis> site adresi ne?
<Kartagis> neden ille @media kullanmamak istiyorsun?
<DLine> eklenti kullanmak istemiyorum
<DLine> ya da herhangi bir kaliba uymak istemiyorum
<DLine> mesela   html5 olsun css3 olsun demek istemiyorum
<DLine> ie6 ile bile siteye giren birisi goruntuleyebilmeli siteyi
<Kartagis> cok yanlislardasin cook
<Kartagis> tarayici uyumunu arastirmalisin
<Kartagis> @media kullanmalisin
<Kartagis> @media olmadan mobil olmaz
<DLine> tarayici uyumu isine girdigimde bircok eklenti lazim
<DLine> evet genelde olmaz diyorlar
<DLine> ama yapanda yok
<DLine> bir deneyip gormem lazim
<DLine> zaten yuzde ile site yapip tum tarayicilarda gorunmesi cok zormus
<DLine> su anda header bolumundeyim kac saattir ugrasiyorum :)
<Kartagis> drupal kur gitsiin
<Kartagis> gitsin*
<DLine> :)
<DLine> ya da wget -c
<DLine> cpu %50 oluyor
<Kartagis> drupal'in alternatifi nasil wget -c oluyor?
<DLine> sosyal medyaya icerik kastigimda ve google bot saniyede 5 kere girdiginde
<DLine> bu arada bing ve yahoo botlarda fazla saldiriyor
<DLine> boyle bir girisi drupal kaldirmaz
<DLine> OOP yapisida kaldirmaz
<DLine> bu isin tutma nedeni sadece yazdigim script yuzunden olacak
<DLine> yoksa mumkun degil ugrastigim bu konuda siteyi google aramalarina cikartmam
<DLine> o yuzden drupali unut :)
<Kartagis> drupal'i unutmam mumkun degil, bunu benden isteme
<DLine> senin kac siten var drupal uzerinde ?
<DLine> eskiden bir kac site yapmistin php ile bir seye benzememisti :)
<DLine> tabi goruntu acisindan
<DLine> hani goruntu ve eklentisi boldur o yuzden drupal kullan diyorsan wordpress daha iyi ondan
<Kartagis> drupal wp'yi havada karada dover
<DLine> dinazorsun
<DLine> yaslisin
<DLine> :D
<DLine> zamana ayak uydur
<DLine> millet marsa gidiyor koloni kurmaya
<DLine> sen hala milli araba yapalim diyorsun
<Kartagis> günde milyonlarca kisinin girdigi beyaz saray'in sitesi ne sence?
<DLine> drupal mi diyorsun
<DLine> :)
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> daha once neydi?
<DLine> bakiyorum drupal mis
<DLine> daha oncesini bulamadim
<DLine> wordpress den fazlaymis kullanan :)
<Kartagis> daha once wordpress'di
<Kartagis> bu ne demek?
<DLine> ama iste baskasinin yaptigi ise guvenim pek olmuyor
<DLine> kodlari bilmem gormem gerek guvenlik acigi olmayacak
<DLine> cikmayacak :)
<DLine> benden habersiz bir yerlere veri gondermekyecek
<Kartagis> XSS onlemi almayi biliyor musun?
<Kartagis> CSRF onlemi almayi biliyor musun?
<DLine> tabi ki
<Kartagis> SQL injection onlemi almayi biliyor musun?
<DLine> hepsine karsi onemler var yazdigim script te
<Kartagis> peki
<DLine> sql injection bitti artik
<Kartagis> yoo, hala kullaniliyor
<DLine> bana gore bbitti tabi
<Kartagis> heh
<DLine> mesela zamanim olsaydi tamam drupali secerdim ogrenirdim
<DLine> ama zamanimda yok cunku entegre edecek o kadar sey var ki
<DLine> birde az once soyledigim konu
<DLine> ugrastigim kategoride google aramalarinda cikmam icin hazir olmayan ve bilinmeyen bir sistem kullanmam gerekiyordu
<DLine> en son yeni zelanda icin site actim
<DLine> 5 gun surdu indexlemesi
<DLine> 250 bin icerik :)
<mthnzbk> Merhaba. Ubuntuyu yeni kurdum da bu Chromium neden modil uygulama gibi ? TIkla sürükle, basılı tut yazı seç falan?
<mthnzbk> kimse yok mu?
<DLine> var da
<DLine> senin sorunla ilgili bilgisi olan yok saniyorum
<Kartagis> mthnzbk: yazı seçme gibi şeyler tarayıcıların ortak özelliğidir
<mthnzbk> Mobil uygulama da nasıl kullanılıyorsa pcde de öyle oluyor
<mthnzbk> fare tekerleği aşağı kaydırmıyor yazı seçiyor vs. fareyle basılı tutup kaydırabiliyorum
<mthnzbk> aynı şekilde yazı seçerken de mobil chrome da nasılsa öyle
<DLine> bir menude zictik
<DLine> sadece @media kullanarak cozume gidebiliyorum
<DLine> :)
<DLine> 5 tane kategori var
<DLine> her gorunumde 5 tane gosteremiyorum normal yoldan
<DLine> en buyuk gorunumde ise yan tarafta bosluk kaliyor
<DLine> onada ayri bir parametre verip 6 gostermesini saglamaliyim
<DLine> kisacasi @mdeia siz mobil kullanim hayal
<DLine> *media
<kaysar> slm
<kaysar> bir şey sorabilir miyim
<kaysar> müsait olan varmı
<turgay> sor bilen vakti olan cevaplar
<kaysar> ubuntu spyware mi öyle bir yazı okudum da
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-19
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> şimdi, tamamen aynı boyutlarda ekran görüntülerim var
<Kartagis> ben bunları tepeden kırpmak istiyorum
<Kartagis> toplu olarak nasıl yapabilirim?
<thiras> Kartagis, imagemagick ile yapabilirsin sanirim
<Kartagis> ehe
<Kartagis> mogrify ile hallettim
<Kartagis> tam komut şu: mogrify -crop 0x1203+0+57 Screenshot_2015-03-19-13-26-49.png
<thiras> himm mogrify kullanmadim hic iyimis baya ama
<Kartagis> mogrify imagemagick'in parçası
<thiras> iyimis
<Kartagis> 1203 kırpılacak alan, 57 de üstten atılacak alan
<thiras> cok iyimis
<thiras> imagemagick zaten cok iyi ya
<thiras> bir keresinde sirf bulk edit yapmak icin linux kurdum imagemagick icin
<Kartagis> linux süper bir olay
<thiras> 1000% daha kisa surdu linux kurum suresi dahil
<Kartagis> bash ile 120 sitenin kırık bağlantı kontrollerini yapıyorum
<Kartagis> 2 gün sürüyor
<thiras> cok iyi
<thiras> cok paslandim ya bash'te yazmaya yazmaya
<thiras> biraz bir seyler yazmam lazim
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/162058/
<Kartagis> bu benim fonksiyonum
<Kartagis> thiras: ^
<thiras> temiz
<thiras> pardon
<thiras> yemek yiyordum
<Guest34480> hello
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız ?
<hwpplayer1> iyi akşamlar , iyi çalışmalar
<slarikan> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-20
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba nasılsınız
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-22
<turgay> linux kernel 4 olmuş
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-22
<ogny> selam
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<deepnote> selam ogny
<ogny> selam deepnote
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-25
<hwpplayer1> Selam arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> Yarın Özgür Yazılım günleri var
<hwpplayer1> gelecek misiniz
<Reinstra> Yarın mıydı ki o
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-26
<By> Merhaba
<By> Kimse yok mu
<By> Ubuntu sanal makinede çok yavaş nedeni nedir
<command> slm
<cufaf> selamun aleykum.!
<command> as cufaf
<cufaf> :) saygılar..!
<cufaf> oyle bi ugrayayım dedim..!
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-27
<Kgn> Merhaba. Virtualbox a ubuntu kurdum ama ubuntu çok yavaş. Nedeni nedir?
<Blaguvest>   o_0  Kgn: Merhaba. Virtualbox a ubuntu kurdum ama ubuntu çok yavaş. Nedeni nedir?
<Blaguvest> bence donanım eski :)
<damascene> bilgisayarın özellikleri ne? kaç ram ve CPU Ubuntu verdiniz?
<damascene> VirtualBox inçin daha hafif Ubuntu kullananbilirsiniz. Ubuntu Mate, Xubuntu ve Lxubuntu gibi
<command> selam
<command> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-20
<Shehrazad> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam Shehrazad!
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-22
<slarikan> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-23
<muhammet> merhaba
<muhammet> linux mint te sorun yaşıyorummda yardımcı olabilecek var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-25
<ubuntutrr> s.a
<ubuntutrr> kimse var mý?
<ubuntutrr> var/log dosyalarýný silmemein sisteme zararý var mý
#ubuntu-tr 2018-03-19
<mlk> selam
<mlk> ubuntu 14.04 kullanıyorum 16.04 yüklediğimde sıkıntı çıkartyordu düzeldmi yoksa 18.04 beklemekmi lazım
<mlk> 14.04 gayet emelunum
<mlk> memlunum
#ubuntu-tr 2018-03-23
<Conqueror> hooooop
<Conqueror> thiras,
<Conqueror> buralar hepten dallasa dönmüş yav
<thiras> yes
<Conqueror> neyse kaçtım
<Conqueror> görüşürüz
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-20
<eXclus> Selam yazilim gelistiricisi var mi
<eXclus> Java mi pyhton mu ogrensem daha guncel olabilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-21
<eXclus> Konuşabileceğim kimse var mi
<eXclus> :-)
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-22
<volkan> merhaba
<volkan> kimse varmı
